
Study finds volume discounts don’t increase profitability for video games - jt2190
https://news.uchicago.edu/article/2016/07/08/economics-study-finds-volume-discounts-dont-increase-profitability-video-games
======
jt2190
_Discounts tied to buying large quantities of virtual goods have little impact
on profitability and do not increase the number of customers making purchases,
according to economists at the University of Chicago.

The findings come from a field experiment of more than 14 million players of
mobile games by King Digital Entertainment, maker of Candy Crush Saga. For the
study, researchers offered a range of quantity discounts on virtual goods,
which players buy for use within a video game._

Full text of the research study is here:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/113/27/7323.full](http://www.pnas.org/content/113/27/7323.full)

